# Circuito amplifcador valvular UCL 82



## braulillo (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola amigos, hace un tiempo encontré una radio phillips a tubos, con el impreso estropeado, en el que el unico tubo rescatable era un UCL 82 (Miniwatt, Argentino), que, googleando, supe que es el tubo amplificador de AF.

Ahora, buscando en google no he encontrado muchos circuitos como para hacer uno y aprovechar este tubo.

Quiero pedir, si no es mucha molestia que puedan facilitar algun circuito que ojalá permita ultilizar un transformador de salida de 16 KOhm.

Encontré este, que tiene un transfo de salida de 3K a 7K.
Que modificacion debo hacerle para usar un transfor de 16K?

De antemano, Gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 2, 2014)

pasa por aca que como en la pagina 29 publique uno pero me parece que ante mencionan sobre un amplificador con esa valvula 

Amplificadores a válvulas


----------



## braulillo (Sep 2, 2014)

el que pones tu en la pagina 29, es con un tubo ecl82, y tiene diferencias, ademas ya lo habia visto, y lleva un transfo de 4K5, y yo tengo uno de 16K


----------



## braulillo (Sep 8, 2014)

Tengo una duda, tengo un transformador que en el primario da 2K46 y en el secundario da 8,3 pero es de energia (220 - 12 volts, 0.2A)

Me servirá para el circuito que posteé originalmente?


----------



## DannyR (Sep 8, 2014)

braulillo dijo:


> Tengo una duda, tengo un transformador que en el primario da 2K46 y en el secundario da 8,3 pero es de energia (220 - 12 volts, 0.2A)
> 
> Me servirá para el circuito que posteé originalmente?


Fijate si conseguis uno de menor voltage, como por ejemplo de 220v a 6v porque de 12v quizas va estropear la valvula. Saludos!


----------



## braulillo (Sep 8, 2014)

primero voy a ver si encuentro el transfo original de esa radio, que lo rescaté pero no sé donde quedó..
si no es así, creo que le pediré a mi profesor de electronica que me ayude con los transformadores, tanto de alimentación como de salida, y les contaré como me vá..


----------

